# OH YEAH....! TWELVE IDIOTS ON STAGE WHO ARE ALL CORRUPT TO THE CORE !



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

*Watch the Debate at your own risk............*
*You will most likely puke after two minutes....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

*12 DEMOCRATS = 12 CRIMINALS*


----------



## Imtired (Oct 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You will most likely puke after two minutes....*


How old are you?  Like 3?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Watch the Debate at your own risk............*
> *You will most likely puke after two minutes....*


I get an ab workout from the laughter.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

Imtired said:


> How old are you?  Like 3?


*Are you " Like " I'm....?*
*Are you " Like " tired.....?
Are you " Like " of.....?
Are you " Like" how.....?
Are you " Like " you......?
Are you " Like " Democrats....?
Are you " Like " operate.....?
Are you " Like " with.....?
Are you " Like " Stupidity....?

Are you " Like " 3 years older than moldy Kamala...?

If you answer to any of the above, please seek professional help as TDS 
has already settled deep into your central nervous system....
*


----------



## Imtired (Oct 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Are you " Like " I'm....?
> Are you " Like " tired.....?
> Are you " Like " of.....?
> Are you " Like" how.....?
> ...


Aw, sweetie, how cute!!  Now go run along and play outside so the grown-ups can finish their conversation.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Aw, sweetie, how cute!!
> Now go run along and play outside so the grown-ups
> can finish their conversation.


*That's a dime store comeback that's been way over used....*

*Now here's a good one and under seven words......*

*Go suck on Nancy Pelosi's toes......*


----------

